# Why is he biting me?



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm really upset, Biffy's bitten me 3 times now, none of them proper bites that hurt but I don't understand why he's doing it. He was rubbing himself against my hand one second and biting it the next. I'm going to bed now but will come back for help in the morning! :cryin:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

You've only had him a couple of weeks but hes about 2 yes? He may have been the same in his old home and it may be due to his socialisation as a youngster. Mush used to bite like you are describing, not proper biting just mouthing, and I simply removed my hand and did a huge dramatic OWWWW and he never does it anymore. Took about a month of that


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> You've only had him a couple of weeks but hes about 2 yes? He may have been the same in his old home and it may be due to his socialisation as a youngster. Mush used to bite like you are describing, not proper biting just mouthing, and I simply removed my hand and did a huge dramatic OWWWW and he never does it anymore. Took about a month of that


Yeah he is 2 and I've had him just...2 weeks so he's definitely still settling in. Last night I started crying because I was so upset!! (I have depression, I can be a bit emotional. OK, a lot emotional!). I'm just worried, I have no idea about his early life e.g. how young he was when taken from his mum etc. He's being very vocal these last 2 days! I keep thinking it is for food but then I put down food and he's not that bothered. I just go around doing everything I can think of like checking his litter tray, checking the blinds are open...I think maybe he wants loads of attention and play but he only wants to play at one thing (chasing the laser pen). I have a friend and her 3 year old coming to stay at the end of July, the 3 year old (boy!! just in case you thought cat!!!) is used to cats as the grandparents have them and they had a dog too, but I reckon their cats were probably very chilled and Biffy is hyper/crazy.

Sorry I'm just panicking about is he going to chill a bit and stop biting.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd go with Gloworm's suggestion. We got Storm and he was 14 months old, and as he had lived as a stud outside he did have a few problems. He is a VERY sweet boy but did have problems with biting but also excessive licking. The excessive licking stopped very quickly as he had no need for attention seeking any more, he was getting loads of cuddles from us. The biting, I would overly-dramatise (although sometimes he did sink his teeth in properly!) with a big OW and walk away from him, he doesn't do it any more! I also think when he did it to Benji Benji would squeak and that also helped teach him that it hurt.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Is there any way he could be teething or have some dental issue?! He's just bitten my belt when I was laying out my clothes for today too. I just moved it away from him and said 'no'. He's whining for something...maybe its about missing his dry food which I'm trying to ween him off?

So, also, should I keep letting him bite me so I can do the 'oww' thing?!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

When he does bite you, thats when you say ow really loudly and then walk off, so in effect you are ignoring him, they quickly learn as they don't like being ignored  Doubt he would be teething, as it happens between 3-10 months of age, the only way to find out if he has dental issues is to take him to the vet though. Although you could check his gums, they should be pink but if they are lined with redness it indicates gum problems.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Homer has done this since we got him about 10 years ago! We put it down to the fact that he is a little bugger! He always purrs to himself when he's doing it too!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

He doesn't purr at least when he's bitten me, I usually walk away from him just from the shock of it! and then he comes running up for another stroke and I'm thinking 'erm, how do I know you're not going to do that again?!'

The reason I asked about teeth is he's always specifically scratching his mouth/face/teeth against things, especially corners or hard things which looks uncomfortable! The vet looked at his teeth a week ago and said they look fine just a bit discoloured. I don't know if I'm supposed to brush his teeth or something.

Oh lordy, he also went to scratch the wall again and not his scratching post! Come on, Biffy! And I need to vacuum and he's not going to like that!!


----------



## Dulally (Apr 14, 2011)

shyboots said:


> I'm really upset, Biffy's bitten me 3 times now, none of them proper bites that hurt but I don't understand why he's doing it. He was rubbing himself against my hand one second and biting it the next. I'm going to bed now but will come back for help in the morning! :cryin:


Hi Shyboots

NEVER to use your hand as a toy. It's an easy mistake to make, especially when they're tiny. Use a wand toy. Remember his mum wouldn't stand for rambunctious behaviour. Let the tone of your voice tell him he's crossed the line. Never pull your hand away. Distract him with another toy or activity. 
It's a matter of patience and always following your own rules.

Read cat mags, they are a great fund of knowledge. Our own kitten at the time, decided swatting with claws while on the stairs was a good game. It took us a while to distract him and remind him that behaviour was a definate no-no.

Biting is kittinish, but he has to learn to stop when playing with you. Don't let anyone else use their hand as a toy either.Make it a firm house rule. Enjoy Biffy, he'll get your clues in the end: Cats aren't stupid. Enjoy him


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

It could just be his age.
I suppose he's a Teenager in his years.
I am sure Biffy is not meaning to bite you. When a cat gets angry their ears go back and then they lunge forward and bite. With Biffy it sounds like he's just playing and then gets carried away.
Like others have said just make a noise to say that hurts and then ignore him.

The first couple of weeks we had Harley he did exactly the same and i put it down to him not knowing us and coming to live in a strange place.

2 years on and he is a big soft cuddly Bear:thumbup:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

shyboots said:


> The reason I asked about teeth is he's always specifically scratching his mouth/face/teeth against things, especially corners or hard things which looks uncomfortable! The vet looked at his teeth a week ago and said they look fine just a bit discoloured. I don't know if I'm supposed to brush his teeth or something.


The rubbing of the face against surfaces is quite normal in cats. Apparently they have scent glands behind their whiskers and on their faces, so they tend to rub against things they like or things they want to "scent mark". Almost all the cats I know do it.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> The rubbing of the face against surfaces is quite normal in cats. Apparently they have scent glands behind their whiskers and on their faces, so they tend to rub against things they like or things they want to "scent mark". Almost all the cats I know do it.


Thanks.

I am such a n00b.

So, should I not be holding out my hand to him for anything basically? Treats, stroking etc?

I had a look for cat magazines in Asda today and they had nuffink...rubbish!

Cripes, I got him to use the scratching post and saw his nails properly, they are loooooong.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Simba does it, and someone said it's a Turkish Van thing. If you ask me, it's a cat thing, but yes, I go OW!! Or squeak really loudly and take my hand away and either walk off or turn my back on him. The look on his face is, "Sorry mate, did that hurt or something? I'm so sorry!!" I don't think he was handled much by the breeder before I got him, so it's a bit of a long process, but I think he'll learn not to do it / grow out of it, eventually.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

No of course you can, even let him rub his face against your hand as he is scentmarking you as his  Just don't waggle your fingers to wind him up and want to play or similar gestures, and if he is in ultra-playful mood don't try and pet him as when they are all hyped up it does make it more difficult to distinguish what they cna play with. We learnt that the hard way with Storm, believe me he has a set of FANGS


----------



## Dulally (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Shyboots

No, don't let him bite you. As he gets older his bite strength will increase.
If you live in a house, how about using the stairs as a game area. Roll foil into a ball and let him bat it at you. You may even wear him out - for a while  Also, leaving him alone for 20 mins in another room and being a little distant with him afterwards can work. Our previous cat Spats occasionally sulked, but he soon came out of it when confronted by something to chase.

I clean Bud-Bud's teeth once a month. As he ages I'll increase the regularity. I started at 6 month old by rubbing his teeth and gums with a clean finger then next time had it smeared with pet toothpaste. Bud's a year old now, doesn't like having his mouth opened but will realise that no harm is coming his way. 

I bought a baby toothbrush from Sainsburys and toothpaste from our vet. It's very important to keep their teeth and gums healthy. Teeth ops at a vet can run into hundreds of pounds! Does your pet insurance cover you for dental work?

Are his gums a healthy pink? You may want to wrap him in a towel for your own protection. Be top cat! He may not like teeth cleaned but will come to understand and trust you. Good luck!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Dulally said:


> Hi Shyboots
> 
> No, don't let him bite you. As he gets older his bite strength will increase.
> If you live in a house, how about using the stairs as a game area. Roll foil into a ball and let him bat it at you. You may even wear him out - for a while  Also, leaving him alone for 20 mins in another room and being a little distant with him afterwards can work. Our previous cat Spats occasionally sulked, but he soon came out of it when confronted by something to chase.
> ...


Thanks Dulally, we are trying the theatrical 'ow' and ignoring tactic, today he was enjoying a brush then decided to try to bite it and he went for my foot too!  so we definitely need to tackle it!

We're back at the vet later this week I think to finish his jabs so I will ask about toothpaste. With the whole biting thing...er, no I haven't tried looking at his gums! Vet gave him the OK though. And not sure about dental being insured, I've got petplan lifetime 'classic, the bumph just arrived in the post so I will have a look through. Prevention is always best though, right?

I think he's also not liking being left on his own  because yesterday was the first day he's been left for more than 1 or 2 hours alone, and when we got back he hadn't eaten or used the litter tray at all! we spent a lot of time playing with him and giving him treats and he seemed quite happy. Today we were out again, for maybe 3-4 hours, and again he hasn't eaten or used the litter tray! I'm going to try Feliway spray see if that helps him calm down. Been trying to distract him from windowsills and all the things he wants to chase outside with games with the laser pen etc, just got to keep working away at it I suppose.

Already finding this forum an essential support!!! thanks for the support <3


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Would it new worth getting him a companion, another kitty?


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I just need some reassurance...yesterday he mouthed my arm, I could tell he was in a playful mood but it was a bit of a shock as I was in bed! Not asleep but he came up to me for a stroke/play then...chomp! I yelped and turned over away from him and stayed still and quiet. Today again he almost went for me, I just said 'oww' again and ignored, is that ok? cos he didn't actually get me. It is definitely something he thinks is play. I think he's still a kitten inside in some ways.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

shyboots said:


> I just need some reassurance...yesterday he mouthed my arm, I could tell he was in a playful mood but it was a bit of a shock as I was in bed! Not asleep but he came up to me for a stroke/play then...chomp! I yelped and turned over away from him and stayed still and quiet. Today again he almost went for me, I just said 'oww' again and ignored, is that ok? cos he didn't actually get me. It is definitely something he thinks is play. I think he's still a kitten inside in some ways.


Yes, just continue what you are doing. Some cats pick up on it really quickly, some don't realise the harm as they think they are playing and it takes them a bit longer. The reason for recommending a friend for him is that if he did it to another cat it would tell him that it was hurting and he would be less inclined to do it to you too


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't think I'd be ready to try having 2 cats just yet. I do wonder...as he's lived indoors his whole life, does he know he is a cat?! I guess he does from being with his littermates as a baby, and he seems to growl at anything in the garden so I keep wondering if he's seen another cat but so far have worked out he's growled at a)my neighbour b)flies c)spiders d)when the OH goes in the garage e)helicopters f)people walking by, but no cats to my knowledge yet!

Hey just did it again when I came home from the shops, again he didn't get me but i said 'ow' and ignored him for a couple of minutes. Is that long enough? 2-5 minutes? We've got our first visitor since getting him tonight, I was hoping the Feliway would arrive before now but it hasn't, just hope he keeps his distance if anything.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

shyboots said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am such a n00b.
> 
> ...


have you been back to the vets yet? if not i would suggest you ask for someone to show you how to cut his nails while you are there.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

NEW2CATS said:


> have you been back to the vets yet? if not i would suggest you ask for someone to show you how to cut his nails while you are there.


Not yet, going on Thursday and planning on asking then. And about teeth brushing.


----------



## cutestuff (Jun 26, 2011)

My kitty does it to me too. The best solution by far is to preoccupy them with a toy. I throw a toy, he goes and chases it and forgets he was biting me. Although my kitty only 7 months so he could be just teething. In your case I would still really try to change your kitties mind with toys and such!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

He likes biting wires too  I can't wait to take him outside on a harness, he needs an outlet for his energy! He can play laser chasing for like 3 hours a day!

He did really well with our visitor this evening, was very good, no biting lol, seemed to like hiding in his carrier which we set up for him just for that purpose.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

OK so he hasn't bitten me in 3 days now i think, think he nipped the OH but he's home less so I guess needs more time. He's bitten his brush a couple of time, I'm not totally sure if he thinks this is play because brushing makes him purr, so he must be happy? But then biting is he really saying 'enough brushing now'?
PS I caught him close up wire munching yesterday, but he wasn't actually biting, he was licking?!!!! whaaat? what do I do about that?


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Spoke too soon, he just bit my arm  after shutting him out of the bathroom for a while so I could clean it. Attention seeking much?!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Naughty boy!  Just keep it up and you will be fine. He may be a little bit stubborn  For the cables if he shows any tendencies to being interested in them get them covered, you can buy cable covers on the internet and from IKEA


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

We got some from B&M Bargains (oh yeah!) but it is impossible to do every single one, so we're going to try covering them with something bitter too, just need to get to it. As long as licking them isn't doing harm, that's OK, lol. Just played with him with the laser light and he only played for a few minutes, he wasn't even that interested. Just annoyed at a door being shut to him! Maybe need to do this when the OH is in in future so he can keep him entertained!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

So tonight he proper biffed me! Biffy by name biffy by nature?! treats and brushing were happening and it was all nice, he was purring, then I put the brushes down and he hit them so I went to take them away so he hit me. Not with claws out, thankfully. Is that still just playful? Do you think playing with brushes is bad? Cos I took them away cos i thought the way he is when he's playful, that's not how I want him to be when I need to handle/brush/whatever.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

shyboots said:


> So tonight he proper biffed me! Biffy by name biffy by nature?! treats and brushing were happening and it was all nice, he was purring, then I put the brushes down and he hit them so I went to take them away so he hit me. Not with claws out, thankfully. Is that still just playful? Do you think playing with brushes is bad? Cos I took them away cos i thought the way he is when he's playful, that's not how I want him to be when I need to handle/brush/whatever.


It probably isn't a good idea to encourage him to play with the brushes as you will only be making it difficult to brush him in future! Progress though in that he didn't use his claws.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness I am so glad I asked the vets to show me (well, vet nurse, but they did all his nails, I did some too ) because he came with nail clippers...but they were just normal, human ones, and apparently that is bad because it crushes the nail. So I have some proper clippers for next time now. Poor thing. He was really good again, he wasn't at all happy at first about going in the carrier but again no scratching or biting at the vets and really was good about the jab and only got fed up with clipping back nails.


----------



## mobykhan (Mar 29, 2011)

It's good to hear he's getting better! Even if slowly  And sorry but I am going to take over quick on your thread because I am having problems too! Hope you don't mind, I didn't want to waste posting another thread 

I have four cats, the mum and her 3 four month old kittens. Mum (Jerry) & Mr Copperpot have never bitten me or my OH. Fatty used to nip and I learned the signs to tell me to back off but on the odd occasion he did still nip, we have done the dramatised OOOOWWWW! And ignore and it has slowly worked. Little Jimmy though has me confused! She seemed to have a big attack play problem, especially with our ankles. She would get on her back legs when we walked passed and then go for our legs/ankles but with no claws out. We were like 'NO' and the usual and she still seems to like doing it as some sort of greeting through the door or in the bathroom only 

So all seem happy and Jimmy doesn't like to cuddle as much as the others, but when she does she's mad for it - but she does bite sometimes - but all the while when she is still purring and head butting my head or my hand for more  I do the dramatised OW but before I can even move she is wanting more and rolling around and climbing all over me on the couch. Is this normal? It seemed more normal with Fatty cos I see the signs when he doesn't want more but she just carries on. Even when I have escaped her she is just following me and purring her bum off for more! I hope this is normal and will persist in the OWing and escaping but I'm wondering if she's a bit slow now... lol


----------

